# Who else LOVES the Food Network?



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I get so involved with the Food Network and Travel Channel food-type programs that my weekly menu sometimes goes out the window in order to satisfy our food cravings these shows produce!

Right now I am watching "Ice Cream Paradise" and even though it is 44 degrees and I am freezing my behind off, I find myself digging in the freezer for that quart of strawberry ice cream!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the Food Network also.  Ace of Cakes, Unwrapped, Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives, the Challenges.  
deb


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

I LOVE it


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes, I love that network!  Ina had me making her coconut cake for the holidays!  It was fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Travel Channel is ALL food today! A new show premieres too @ 9PM 101 Chowdown Countdown featuring the best lobster shack in Maine, The official bbq capitol of Texas! And I noticed a new cooking show this morning with Guy from Diners, Drive-Ins & Dives. Got it set up to DVR now! I also love Man vs. Food. We are planning a Spring Break family road trip to visit some of DD&D's & Man vs. Food's stops! I mean if you are going anyway... why not try some interesting spots?


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Another fan of food network and travel channel here (well, the whole family - including the 4 year old!).  We enjoy AB, Bobby Flay, DD&D, Ace of Cakes, the original Iron Chef, and our 4 year old's favorite Rachel Ray.   Oh, and Tony Bourdain, who we met at a book signing! Awesome...

And do you know if the Lobster shack in Maine is Red's??  We've tried to stop by there twice now and it was closed every time.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I only watch occasionally, but about a month ago I learned (a week after the show) that my nephew was a judge on Bobby Flay's program.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I only watch occasionally, but about a month ago I learned (a week after the show) that my nephew was a judge on Bobby Flay's program.


How cool is that?

Meredith, please be sure to tell us about your trip and the FN stops. I have always thought that would be fun. 
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

EKing said:


> Another fan of food network and travel channel here (well, the whole family - including the 4 year old!). We enjoy AB, Bobby Flay, DD&D, Ace of Cakes, the original Iron Chef, and our 4 year old's favorite Rachel Ray.  Oh, and Tony Bourdain, who we met at a book signing! Awesome...
> 
> And do you know if the Lobster shack in Maine is Red's?? We've tried to stop by there twice now and it was closed every time.


No, I don't know, I just know what the "guide" says is going to be on the premiere. I am really interested though as I have always dreamed of traveling to Maine and would love to have a good reason!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I only watch occasionally, but about a month ago I learned (a week after the show) that my nephew was a judge on Bobby Flay's program.


REALLY?! Wow, that is so cool!


drenee said:


> How cool is that?
> 
> Meredith, please be sure to tell us about your trip and the FN stops. I have always thought that would be fun.
> deb


I certainly will Ms. Deb. My family is getting together with another family to do the trip. We did something similar for DD's 4th birthday going through New Mexico and Colorado and ending up back in Amarillo, Texas for a Cowboy Morning Breakfast that we learned about on FN. We got to watch the sunrise on her BD in Palo Duro Canyon (which is like Texas' Grand Canyon) It was so neat. She got to brand a piece of leather, ride a horse, tried lasso-ing (sp?) and had a really great day. On that trip we stayed in a cabin in New Mexico that we saw on a Travel Channel program.
DD is currently watching the show I DVR'd earlier Fun Food Factories.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> REALLY?! Wow, that is so cool!


Thanks. My nephew is kitchen director at Saveur magazine.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

We LOVE AB.. Have all of his books, and I am not so subtly hinting for his series on DVD for my B-day in Feb.
*Hm Gee Honey look what I found! ALL of "GOOD EATS" on DVD... wow that would be great to have!..* and hubby agrees... I loved his 10 yr anniv party.. it was a great blend of nostalgia and humor.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I rarely watch travel channel anymore, but I do love food network. I just wish they would have some cooking shows that are not American cooking 101. They don't need 10 shows all giving me their favorite roast chicken recipes. And they seriously need to add some traditional authentic international cuisines other than Italian and Mexican. Please give me ones with native born chefs for Indian, Iranian, Japanese, Moroccan, Turkey, Lebanese, Pakistani, Filipino, Korean ect.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I love the cake and BBQ competitions!  It's nerve-wracking when they move the finished cakes to the show table.  So far none of the shows I've watched have dropped a whole cake, but I've seen some very hard worked beauty fall to the floor and then go on to win the competition after a few breath-taking repairs.  I just wonder if those things are actually edible?  Oh, and I love those wedding cakes that look like stacks of hatboxes or packages with ribbons and flowers on them.  I told my DH that we were going to get married again someday just so I can have one of those beautiful wedding cakes.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I would like to see some other nationalities as well.  There would be a problem with me finding the ingredients for anything other than basic cooking.  Rural America doesn't offer much in the way of variety.
deb


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ahhh but the internet does... 

I wish they would do oriental cooking of any type.. I prefer chinese and japanese, but am willing to try anything not to hot.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Internet, duh....I'm so slow sometimes.
deb


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Ahhh but the internet does...
> 
> I wish they would do oriental cooking of any type.. I prefer chinese and japanese, but am willing to try anything not to hot.


I tried my hand at some homemade egg drop soup a couple of times and it was a disaster! Just couldn't make it work so I still have to go out and find some when I crave it. Had some today as a matter of fact. I did buy an Oriental Cookbook once and learned about cooking with 'tree-ears', 'cloud-ears', hoisin sauce and cellophane noodles. My family didn't quite get it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a good simple recipe for egg drop soup years ago.  

Heat chicken broth.  
Use fork to "string" slightly beaten egg into broth.
Pour over fresh mushrooms and green onions you've placed in a bowl.

Simple, but really good, and we found it's great when you have a cold.
deb


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

drenee said:


> I had a good simple recipe for egg drop soup years ago.
> 
> Heat chicken broth.
> Use fork to "string" slightly beaten egg into broth.
> ...


Sounds really good, Deb. I used to go to a restaurant now closed in Huntsville, Texas, that had little pieces of chopped cabbage (just a few) cooked to tender in it. It was the best I've ever had and that's saying a lot of soup!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I forgot Greek too! 

I have some great cookbooks from a bunch of international cuisines that I cook from but I'd still like to see some cooking shows. I didn't mention Asian because we have already had Martin Yan and Ming Tsai and there is Tommy Tang's Easy Thai Cooking show also. 

My daughter is really into Asian cooking, especially Japanese. she makes her own noodles and soups and stuff. I got her the Asian Grocery Store demystified book ( we also have the Indian and Latin & Caribbean one too) it really helps with figuring out all the different ingredients like the numerous fish sauces.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The grocery store book is a great idea.  
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

drenee said:


> I had a good simple recipe for egg drop soup years ago.
> 
> Heat chicken broth.
> Use fork to "string" slightly beaten egg into broth.
> ...


Hey Deb! I used that recipe back in the late 80's I had forgotten all about it! Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You are very welcome. 
deb


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I love Food Channel and HGTV but like about 3.5 million other people I woke up January 1st to not have either channel anymore -- seems Skripps and Cablevision are fighting so the Cablevision customers are losing out - and they just raised our rates too --- sucks BIG TIME!!!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I enjoy The Food Network, but lately they've been having too many horrid shows. I can't stand The Neely's, am not a fan of the Barefoot Contessa, Giada annoys me with her over the top pronunciations or things, and Melissa d'Arabian's new show is kind of just more of what I don't want from the network. Then the Iron Chef thing this week topped it all off  At any rate... I really miss the classical chefs, people like Jacques Pepin and Julia Child... chefs that cooked things you could never afford or were something really special that just seemed... exciting. There is too much focus on "10 minute meals", "5 ingredient dishes", "$15 main courses" and the list goes on and on. They want us to feel down home and feel like they are ordinary people that have budget constraints and everything else... I understand the audience they want to reach, but I find myself agreeing more and more with Anthony Bordain when it comes to his views on the Food Network. I want more cooking and less pandering to demographics.

http://blog.ruhlman.com/2007/02/guest_blogging_.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

My 15-year-old son watches the Food Network every day and loves it. He's even tried a couple of things and has given me some great cooking tips. Who says TV isn't good for teens?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, that is so not good.  I would be very upset if I lost those channels.  They make up a lot of what I do watch when I decide to actually pay attention to TV.  
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

rho said:


> I love Food Channel and HGTV but like about 3.5 million other people I woke up January 1st to not have either channel anymore -- seems Skripps and Cablevision are fighting so the Cablevision customers are losing out - and they just raised our rates too --- sucks BIG TIME!!!


OH NOOOOOO!!!! SO, sad!



Scheherazade said:


> I enjoy The Food Network, but lately they've been having too many horrid shows. I can't stand The Neely's, am not a fan of the Barefoot Contessa, Giada annoys me with her over the top pronunciations or things, and Melissa d'Arabian's new show is kind of just more of what I don't want from the network. Then the Iron Chef thing this week topped it all off  At any rate... I really miss the classical chefs, people like Jacques Pepin and Julia Child... chefs that cooked things you could never afford or were something really special that just seemed... exciting. There is too much focus on "10 minute meals", "5 ingredient dishes", "$15 main courses" and the list goes on and on. They want us to feel down home and feel like they are ordinary people that have budget constraints and everything else... I understand the audience they want to reach, but I find myself agreeing more and more with Anthony Bordain when it comes to his views on the Food Network. I want more cooking and less pandering to demographics.
> 
> http://blog.ruhlman.com/2007/02/guest_blogging_.html


Yea, I kinda feel like that too sometime. But my favorites still keep me coming back!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OK, I am on my Spring Break vacation and we have eaten at several of the restaurants mentioned on Man vs. Food and Diners, Drive-Ins & Dives already. Plan on doing a couple more tomorrow and then another one on Friday, maybe even one on Saturday before the Meet-Up in Arlington! 

I have to mention that I tried a Pinon Nut pancake today at a nice little place in Santa Fe, NM it was sooo yummy. Also had salmon with grilled asparagus (really smoky flavor...YUM!) and "Leprechaun" potato salad (roasted sliced red potatoes with a pesto-like sauce) I am soooo loving this trip!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Meredith, I'm soooo jealous.  I would love to travel and visit some of these places.  
I've put Guy's book on my BD wish list.
deb


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

<Raises hand> Yep, I'd be an addict if I had the time. That and HGTV. Does anyone watch one without the other? LOL

-Jenn


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I love the cake and BBQ competitions! It's nerve-wracking when they move the finished cakes to the show table. So far none of the shows I've watched have dropped a whole cake, but I've seen some very hard worked beauty fall to the floor and then go on to win the competition after a few breath-taking repairs. I just wonder if those things are actually edible? Oh, and I love those wedding cakes that look like stacks of hatboxes or packages with ribbons and flowers on them. I told my DH that we were going to get married again someday just so I can have one of those beautiful wedding cakes. Wink


I decorated cakes professionally from the time I was 14 until my cake retirement; at 32: I do NOT miss it. It is one of the most high pressured, and labor intensive professions there is. You are constantly under the gun. The result has to be perfect and precisely on time. The transporting process is absolutely nerve wracking. You have NO idea.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

J.L. Penn said:


> <Raises hand> Yep, I'd be an addict if I had the time. That and HGTV. Does anyone watch one without the other? LOL
> 
> -Jenn


Gotta watch them both. Currently loving Yard Crashers on HGTV. 
deb


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I love it too.  I can watch it anytime...and also end up raiding the presses to see what I can pig out on


----------

